
Sway 1.0-beta.1 release highlights - ddevault
https://drewdevault.com/2018/10/20/Sway-1.0-highlights.html
======
ntxy
"You can also now do crazy stuff like having multiple mice with multiple
cursors, and linking keyboards, mice, drawing tablets, and touchscreens to
each other arbitrarily. You can now have your dvorak keyboard for normal use
and a second qwerty keyboard for when your coworker comes over for a pair
programming session. You can even give your coworker the ability to focus and
type into separate windows from what you’re working on."

has this been done ever before ?

~~~
pmoriarty
_" You can now have your dvorak keyboard for normal use and a second qwerty
keyboard for when your coworker comes over for a pair programming session"_

Well over a decade ago, I had multiple keyboards with different layouts hooked
up to my linux laptop, and could use both of them at the same time with no
problem.

I'm not sure why this is supposed to be so novel.

~~~
ddevault
We had to start everything over again from scratch on Wayland. It's not novel
for Linux desktops in general, but it is novel for Wayland.

------
mmmdaaa
I setup sway couple days ago from source (with wlroots instead of wlc) and
agree with the statement that sway now has the best hidpi support on Linux. I
have UHD 15.6 inch laptop monitor and use FullHD 21.5 inch external monitor.
Setting the scaling properly was super easy, and the performance is much
better compared to my previous Xorg setup. The only thing missing for me
currently is tray icons support.

~~~
jeremejevs
Check out Waybar [0], it got tray support merged today, with a fix for
Electron apps coming soon [1].

[0] [https://github.com/Alexays/Waybar](https://github.com/Alexays/Waybar)

[1]
[https://github.com/Alexays/Waybar/issues/57](https://github.com/Alexays/Waybar/issues/57)

------
peatmoss
Slightly OT, but I hope you’ll indulge: The main thing keeping me from trying
i3 and by extension Sway, is that I got used to a mostly default set of Xmonad
keybinding and I’ve been too lazy to figure out how to configure i3/Sway to
work like Xmonad.

Has anyone here gotten their i3 to behave like Xmonad? How is it? Care to
share your config / tips for getting it rolling?

~~~
ddevault
Check out waymonad, it uses the same underlying technology which powers sway:

[https://github.com/waymonad/waymonad](https://github.com/waymonad/waymonad)

------
tbrock
The big news here is fraction scaling without hacks! The hidpi support is
awesome.

You can specify a fractional scale instead of a non-fractional one for the ui
and then adjusting the fonts/using xrandr.

------
trulyrandom
I've been running this for a couple of hours and it seems really solid so far.
Feels great to finally have atomic layout updates and absolutely no tearing.

I hope these questions aren't too off-topic:

\- How can I get GTK to stop ignoring my theme? It works with Qt using
qtstyleplugins, but not with GTK itself, oddly enough. The theme also works
fine when using the x11 backend.

\- How can I force floating windows to have title bars? Calling 'swaymsg
border normal' manually works, but I can't find a way to set a default.
Setting 'default_floating_border normal' doesn't help.

\- HiDPI support is claimed to be the best in sway, but Qt appears to ignore
'scale 1' on my HiDPI screen and displays it as 'scale 2'.

~~~
Sir_Cmpwn
1 and 3 are problems with GTK and Qt respectively, not something I'm too sure
of as a sway developer. Qt's Wayland support and HiDPI support both leave _a
lot_ to be desired, but I think you can configure it through environment
variables. I'm not sure how to address your GTK problem.

As for forcing floating windows to have title bars, you might have encountered
a bug. Can you open a ticket?

~~~
trulyrandom
Yeah, I figured those might be out of your scope, thanks anyways. I'll open a
ticket for the title bar thing in a bit.

Also, thank you for sway and wlroots!

------
nicois
Looks interesting, though the installation documentation needs a bit of love.
The PPA is quite out of date and the install from source instructions aren't
super easy to follow.

~~~
Sir_Cmpwn
We don't show favoritism to any downstream distros, so sway packages for any
particular distro are maintained by users of that distribution. Unfortunately,
the state of the Ubuntu port isn't great, this would be a great place for you
to volunteer as a representative of your distro :)

I would also like to hear more detail about where you ran into issues with the
source installation instructions.

------
tshanmu
Great news!! Tired it on arch sometime back and a few missing i3 compatible
features made me go back to i3. Will be trying to switch now and see!! Thanks
a lot @Sir_Cmpwn!

~~~
mmmdaaa
when using `sway` from community you will get sway running with `wlc`
compositor instead of `wlroots`. `wlc` does not work with dynamic external
monitor connection (which was a deal breaker for me, maybe other issues).
`wlroots` solves that.

------
solarkraft
I had never heard of this before, this sounds crazy impressive. Just a few
years ago there was nothing really useable, everything still had their bugs
and there were no guides to making a compositor or shell plug-in. This seems
to have changed. Finally!

The dream of Wayland ("soon!") has been out for many years, but it seems to
finally become real.

------
eBombzor
> Other cool features include support for daisy-chained DisplayPort
> configurations and improved Redshift support.

Wayland can do redshift now? I thought it wasn't possible yet. Guess it's time
to move off of Xorg.

------
reacharavindh
I'm a sysadmin who works with Linux on the servers and does not have the
interest or know-how with window managers. Is there a easy way to try Sway?
Like a pre-built OS distribution or VM?

I'm imagining something like Debian/Fedora/Ubuntu - Sway edition..

The desktop side of Linux makes me feel like I'm lost in the city where I
live. Am I missing easy instructions to try this somewhere?

(No snark of any kind intended. Based on comments, I think this must be an
amazing open source project. I'm just wondering how I can get myself started
to see what it really is...)

~~~
Sir_Cmpwn
Sway isn't really an entry-level Linux desktop, though you're welcome to try.
RebeccahBlackOS comes with it pre-installed, but it's more of a demo distro
than one which is usable in the long-term.

------
sz4kerto
:( What can I do with my desktop? Replacing my nvidia card is hardly an option
but I want Sway.

~~~
tbrock
Can you not run sway with an Nvidia card?

~~~
Sir_Cmpwn
There are two Linux drivers for Nvidia GPUs: proprietary (nvidia) and open
source (nouveau). Only the latter is supported by sway, and it has inferior
performance and doesn't support newer cards well.

------
wasted_intel
Thank you for all of the hard work you've put into this. i3/sway are what I
love most about my Linux desktop!

------
KitDuncan
Very exited. Will install this on a Void VM and try it out.

~~~
Sir_Cmpwn
Note that the only hypervisor which is supported by sway is qemu.

------
7e
Where can I find a fork where support for EGLStreams has been re-added?

